# Meet Louie (Finally Getting My Chi!)



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

We met little Louie last night and what a darling he is! He is absolutly perfect!

As soon as we crouched down to say hello he jumped straight into my boyfriends lap :love1:

We stayed for an hour and a half just talking about him and cuddling/playing with him. He is such a loving boy!

To summerise his best points:

*Great with other dogs and other animals
*Great off lead and stays close
*He is neutured, micro-chipped and had his jabs
*Is very well behaved & doesn't bark so i'm told
*16mths old and 5 generation pedigree (forgot what his KC name is)
*weighs 3kg and has a white tip to his tail <3

I could just go on and on he is the bestest little boy!

I always thought I would get a female puppy and yet look now! Fallen totally head over heels for this little guy!

His owners are bringing him over wednesday to stay a few nights and see how he does. Then hopefully he will be staying her permanently very soon!

Here is my pretty boy. His pictures do not do him justice!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww!!!!!! He is a total doll! Congrats! I am sure Wednesday is going to seem like an eternity away!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww I love that last picture especially. Looks like he's a cuddler! Happy homecoming!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats why is he being rehomed?? You must be so excited


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww he is so cute congrats


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How did I miss this post?! 

Stephy!! He is WONDERFUL!! I am so happy for you! 

Do you still have your bunnies? Are you guys still living with your BF parents? I know.... so many questions! I don't think anyone has been as patient waiting for a chi as you have. I am just beyond thrilled for you!

I am so happy that you are finally getting your chi!! But.... it's not a girl! And you have all that wonderful girl stuff!  You will have to have a huge sale on here and make some $$ and then go get some darling boy things! 

He reminds me alot of Terri's Daisy. I think he's gorgeous. 

Will you keep his name Louie?


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awwww he is so cute....


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> Awww!!!!!! He is a total doll! Congrats! I am sure Wednesday is going to seem like an eternity away!


I know i've been waiting forever! Sooo happy I can't believe it!



YoQuiero said:


> Aww I love that last picture especially. Looks like he's a cuddler! Happy homecoming!


He is a cuddle monster so snuggly 



Daisydoo said:


> Congrats why is he being rehomed?? You must be so excited


Oh through no fault of his own. The womans ex bought him for their daughters birthday without consulting her. They love him to bits but just cannot have 2 dogs and he is getting left at home more than they would like.

They are lovely and want to stay in touch and just want the best for him 

I am ecstatic! :hello1:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

:hello1:
Yes I still have my bunnies, all 7 of them! And 2 guinea pigs, 2 african pygmy hedgehogs and 4 harvest mice! 
I am now back at my parents after my BF's mum got drunk and made it perfectly clear how she felt about me.....
We sadly had the cat put down on Tuesday and I wasn't intending on looking so soon but I was advertising my baby harvest mice and just found him in my local area on Preloved and it was too good an opportunity to miss!

We are hoping to move in the next 6mths into our own house and eventually get our female chihuahua puppy to go with Louie so all is not wasted. He is however in need of some boyish things!

I didn't originally like the name Louie but after meeting him it really suits him so will be sticking with it yes 

I don't have great internet access at the moment as my laptop broke so have to borrow mums but I hope to be on as much as possible! xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Louie is a handsome chap and I can see he is gonna be spoilt rotten...


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Louie. He is so sweet!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats!! He's adorable and looks like a real sweetheart!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh am thrilled for you too!!
You have waited forever and have the patience of a saint! lol

I was thinking the same as Tracy, he reminds me of my Daisy.
Looks like such a wee sweetheart too.
Congrats hon!!
I love the name Louie aswell.
Look forward to loads more pics of him. xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats can't wait to see more pics of him


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Cute little fella. 

Congrats x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

he is cute, bet you cant wait for him to be home for good


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am so happy for you. I bet you will be surprised at how much your little guy will make you fall in love. He is a beautiful chihuahua


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

He is gorgeous , the waiting is the hardest part


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

This is great news! I've been gone for awhile, but last I heard you were wanting your own Chi baby....Sooo happy for you
Best wishes and when you get him, send lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I cannot believe my wait for a chi is almost over. I'm so happy I could cry!

Honest to god i'm totally smitten with him. I've only met him once but I can't stop thinking about him and oh i just love him so much I want to kiss and cuddle him all day long! 

I've just signed him up to Secret Santa to 
What a lucky boy!

Omg he does look like Daisy! I wonder if they are related at all?
I know he originally came from Manchester and if I can remember correctly his KC name is 'Strike It Rich' But no idea what lines he is from as haven't seen his papers yet xx


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

He looks like such a sweetie! I really like the name Louie. Congrats!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

congrats at last steph, he does look like daisy, love his name too
dont be a stranger


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woohoo! ur finally gettin ur chi!  congrats pinkchi!


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awww he is so beautiful and so loving by the looks of it. Well done hun, I hope you have a fabulous long life together.

Joy xx


----------

